# At what fuel price do you give up?



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We have all seen the rocketing price of diesel over recent months, below is a table showing the cost of 4,000 miles at various mpg as the price of fuel escalates.

When would you stop motorhoming?

15mpg 20mpg 25mpg 30mpg 35mpg
£4 £1066 £800 £640 £533 £457
£5 £1333 £1000 £800 £667 £571
£6 £1600 £1200 £960 £800 £686
£7 £1867 £1400 £1120 £933 £800
£8 £2132 £1600 £1280 £1066 £914
£9 £2400 £1800 £1440 £1200 £1030
£10 £2666 £2000 £1600 £1334 £1142
£15 £4000 £3000 £2400 £2000 £1713
£20 £5332 £4000 £3200 £2668 £2284

Don't forget other costs such as oil for services will increase in line as will anything using oil as a feedstock or anything that has to be transported in some way, so these cannot be viewed in isolation.

Also consider that as more people decide to get out of motorhoming presumably the attainable price of your motorhome will diminish, so when considering your decision you need to factor in what you think might happen to van prices as well.

Worrying ain't it?

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Giving up*

Hi

Interesting and frightening figures! More worrying for me is the fact I have covered 8000 miles in the Swift since September.

On the flip side of the coin though.....

My first trip to Lake Garda in a motorhome - January 2006 cost about £500 return including fuel, ferry and tolls. The motorhome was knocking out about 28 - 29 mpg - Compass Avantgarde. Fuel in Luxembourg was about 65p per litre.

My most recent trip in March/April this year, in the Kontiki doing about 22 - 24 mpg, cost about £450.00 return. So what have I done to trim the cloth?

1) "Free" sea crossings with Tesco. 
2) Avoid toll roads like the plague. 
3) Lift the right foot a notch.

Russell


----------



## Itexuk (May 10, 2008)

Looks like your glass is half empty!!!!!

I am afraid it is some thing we have to get use to.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wonder what is happening to the residual values of the bigger engined and american type vehicles ?. On the brighter side, sterling is back up at almost to $2 to the pound which will soften the blow of dollar priced oil just a little.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hard to judge, but for me its compounded by running two other vehicles as well...a volvo v70 which o/h uses exclusively for work, and the Landi disco which I use constantly for hauling gt dane about, work, shopping whatever...

Have been looking at those people carriers like the new picasso or similar for hauling dog around but not sure if it would be more fuel economic than landi as I could only afford a 2nd hand one....

I wish someone in the govt would get a bit of sense and cap the fuel prices ...perhaps if they did that and spent a bit less on their own 'expenses' we might respect them a bit more..


----------



## Itexuk (May 10, 2008)

Oil was 100US barrel when the exchage rate was 1.60us to £1.00 = £62.50

Now 140us barrel at exchange rate 1.97 to £1.00 = £71.00 an increase of 13% so why are we having to pay over 30% more.

The oil companies are just ripping us off


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Giving up*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Interesting and frightening figures! More worrying for me is the fact I have covered 8000 miles in the Swift since September.
> 
> ...


My own van seems to do 28mpg and I use it as a daily driver and I do about 12K miles a year. That cost about £1,500 a year or so ago but now costs about £2,250.

If I just used it for our 3K actual motorhoming miles, the current cost comes down to £600 or so, reducing my bill by £1,600! And who knows what will happen to the fuel price over the next few months/years?

At what point would it be better to have a small car for the other 9K miles I wonder?

Andy


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sorry to say this but you are just the type of people the goverment has in it's sights. I'm afraid that running a Landi Disco and a V70 is probably going to be a passport to poverty if you hang on and think they are going to change course. The goverment could cap tax increases on petroleum products but it has no control over the price of oil. No matter how often Gordon Brown jets off to Saudi to kiss the kings a**e.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have no intention of rising to that Dollaryen other than to say my vehicles are a necessity as we live in the country, both are reliable and both used sensibly.

Why should anyone be restricted in their choice of vehicle.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bouncer said:


> I have no intention of rising to that Dollaryen


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Andy

I need you to extend your figures please. Last weekend I used our diesel Xsara for the first time in a few weeks and had to fill her up. I decided to drive at a lower speed and drove at 50mph rather than 70 -?. Mileage per gallon went up from 33ish mpg to 45mpg.

One thing that has always fascinated me in the past is that as I whizzed about at 70mph my journey always averaged out at actually covering 50 miles in each hour - how does that work? Driving at 50mph average I found I actually covered 45 miles in each hour.

So come on Maths experts, how much did I save etc

And in answer to your question whilst there is money in our pockets and fuel in the pumps we will still buy it but when there is no more money left I guess thats the time. Maybe Blairy worked out that point was already reached and so he left the helm to his sidekick


stew


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't want you to rise to anything, i'm just saying you are the people the goverment is going to hit the hardest. Good for you, i think you should have whatever cars you want without being unreasonably penalised.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Stu, if your Xara is a TD, then anything less than light throttle will hit it quite hard...

I managed 45mpg average in mine recently, but with quite a lot of weight... (300kgs or so)



Johnieee


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

The question might better be when would you give up traveling completely. Give up the motor home maybe when the cost of fuel for it and other expenses is equal to or greater than the cost of fuel for your car and staying in a hotel. Give up traveling entirely when the cost of either is more than one can afford.

Example, we just spent nearly two weeks in Croatia traveling from Belluno, Italy. Our total cost, tolls, campsite, fuel and a few others around 600 euro (food not included we spend the same at home). Our friends stayed the same time in a modest hotel right next door to our campsite. They paid about 1,400 euro plus fuel for the car, tolls, etc. Their hotel included dinner and breakfast so it's hard to compare exactly, but you can see that the camper vacation is still a much better deal even with high gas prices.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, but for a fairer comparison you also have to take account of the running costs of a motorhome, including the all-important depreciation. 

Shaun


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

I can't help but feel something will give. Of course if diesel prices continue to soar we are all in trouble as things stand at the moment. However watched a programme on telly last night where engines were being run off chip oil, and a company called Paramount Performance http://www.paramount-performance.com/acatalog/index.htmlwere using diesel engine management systems to improve fuel consumption.
I know these systems will cost initially but I feel some alternative will come along.
Me, well until something comes along I keep my eye on the fuel gauge and foot off the gas.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I knew someone would mention this, no no, I don't consider the cost of the motor home. I already bought it. But you are right one should include the cost of depreciation, interest on a loan, maintenace, etc. I wonder how many people would buy them if they did all those calculations.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cost of motoring*

Hi

If you look at www.theaa.com there is a table for motoring costs - factoring in all aspects such as servicing, depreciation and so on. Follow the links to motor costs.

As for motorhoming, the depreciation is a factor of course, but for me personally, this has been far outweighed by the falling value of the house I owned, and the interest earned on savings. I am all too aware that it can - and will in sometime - go the totally opposite way.

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I cannot see me giving up ever! It would restrict our lives too much. For convenience and flexibility I also own three vehicles but I am fortunate in that my running costs are low, max no claims, senior drivers etc and I have not had to have any major repairs over the time I have had the vehicles and they are all getting on a bit but have been well maintained and run very well. Fuel is the highest cost. However, increased prices could ultimately force some cut backs on distance travelled in a year but I see this as a natural progression anyway with increasing age and becoming a bit more choosy about where I go. Bin there done that so do I really want to travel that far again kind of thing. I am also less likely to want to change/upgrade the motorhome but, give up totally because of the price of fuel, very unlikely. Getting rid of another vehicle would not significantly reduce cost because the mileage would simply be transferred to one of the other vehicles. I am more likely to give up other forms of holiday first.

peedee


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

I may be romanticising (will need the spellcheck for that one), but I don't believe motorhomers do it for finance reasons by that I mean cheap holidays. I feel most do it for the freedom and the camaraderie. I can wake up every morning to a different view (the worlds my oyster). The camaraderie, well look how motorhomers always wave and smile at each other, this website is testament itself with help, assistance, humour and people wanting to share their lives with each other.
My dad was a motorhomer our first trip abroad was to Calella in Spain in 1960 I was four. We would go away at weekends but at least once a year we would travel through Europe travelling through countries not just flying over them and as a child I loved it.
I stopped motorhoming for years but when my daughter was born I was inspired to start camping again initially with a caravan. When my father died I felt impelled to take up the banner and swapped the caravan for a motorhome.
So when do you say enoughs enough I think we all have our limits but I will carry on as long as I can because motorhoming has had such a huge and positive influence in my life, it's what and where I want to be and even though I don't know any of you I feel I know you all.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

jhelm said:


> I knew someone would mention this, no no, I don't consider the cost of the motor home. I already bought it. But you are right one should include the cost of depreciation, interest on a loan, maintenace, etc. I wonder how many people would buy them if they did all those calculations.


If people were to do the calculations then a motorhome would, for us, never be cheaper than the package holidays. I have always bought new and that is personal choice just as we always bought our caravans new. But if you tried to justify the cost of a new motorhome and the rapidly rising depreciation to an outsider you would have no hope. Having spent 50 years with either a caravan or motorhome I hope we shall never give up, but it is getting harder.
Gerry


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We have decided that rather than give up our motorhome we would just make a few alterations to what we would do. so for example:

For our shorter breaks we would go to places within a 100 miles of home and find a site that once pitched has plenty to do such as walking, a small shop onsite so we don't need to keep moving the MH in order to do stuff.

When we finally get to do our British trip which will involve a trip to Scotland for at least 6 weeks at at time we plan to do something similar, find sites in stunning locations and spend a week at each one, perhaps hiring a small car to use to get around in, which we worked out would be cheaper than purchasing and towing a small car. The CC offer discounted car hire rates to members.

Finally we use a site called http://www.petrolprices.com which allows u to see who has the cheapest petrol in the area that you are in. We saved over 3p a litre on filling up just a few weeks ago. It's free to join and you just type in the postcode of where you are, and find who has the cheapest petrol or diesel on offer in that area. They also provide the following info which was interesting:-

Since 1995 fuel tax has risen from 39.4p per litre to 63.7p

Based on a litre of petrol costing £1.15 then the following applies - 50.35p is Duty, 37.35 p is the actual price of the fuel, 17.13 p is the VAT, 10.17p is the retailers delivery and profit. So that means that 52.13p goes straight into the Govts pocket. In the USA the are currently paying $4 per gallon which is £2 and they get 3.78 litres from that.

So if the govt stopped the VAT alone then it would bring the price down by over 17p, if they cut the Duty on it as well then we would be very happy.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Well we certainly didn't buy a MH for a cheap holiday/hobby!

We will give it up when we really can't afford it i.e. the fuel prices putting us into debt. However, there are lots of things I will give up first. Perhaps taking the cheaper ferry crossings, no toll roads, no diverting off our route to lengthen our journey to explore a road which looks interesting, get books from the charity shops rather than Waterstones, go for a walk rather than pay gym subscriptions etc.etc.

I think what I am saying is that it is a matter of priority. Our priority is our MH travels. Others must decide for themselves.

Sue


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Well we certainly didn't buy a MH for a cheap holiday/hobby!


It's the same for us, we wanted to holiday with our dog and visit diffrent places.

All we currently do to help with the fuel costs is to drive at no more than 60MPH (normally) and we now choose CL's and Ralley's when possable. This keeps the cost of the trip down.

I doubt fuel would ever go up that much that a lot of people would have to give up, they just might have to adapt and not travel as far. Some M/H's can do more MPG than a large car.

I am lucky with my car as it's a company car, but it does get over 50,MPG but I do a lot of long distance driving and the fuel for private mileage cost me very little. Which means that we can put more Derv in the M/H. 

Richard...


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

bouncer said:


> I have no intention of rising to that Dollaryen other than to say my vehicles are a necessity as we live in the country, both are reliable and both used sensibly.
> 
> Why should anyone be restricted in their choice of vehicle.


You're not restricted. You pay your money and take your choice....literally.

Have you considered something like the citroen berlingo for your dog. The 2.0DHDI is good for 50mpg.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On my recent trip to Amsterdam I took a bus from Schiphol to my daughter's workplace near the Leidesplein I had to wait 30mins but it only cost €3.

On my way from her house to the airport I took a taxi for a similar journey it cost €45. Although I had plenty of time I was tired and didn't want the bother of changing from tram to bus or train.

I was quite happy to pay 15 times more for the return trip so I guess the answer to SDA's question is, *it all depends*.

(Our van is our only vehicle and it returns around 33-36mpg we did 11,000 miles last year, 9,500 'on holiday')


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

the dog would need to learn to drive though?

:lol:


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Sod's law, i'nt it? Just as we decide to get a van (1 year ago) the fuel prices go ballistic 8O 

BUT it won't stop us getting away and enjoying a bit of freedom, just maybe not so far from home. We're cutting down severely on flying anyway so the costs should be covered. :wink:


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Couple of observations you appear to be quoting fuel price in litres then refer to how many mpg you getting.
Could this be more of a deterrent.

Travaling @ 60mph and maintaining 24mpg the fuel alone is costing you >£6 every 24mins. >£12 every 48mins and >£19 in just over an hour. Have a rest stop after 3 hours and you have spent nearly 60 quid without the charge for the coffee.
RVers must have very deep pockets >£30 an hour or >£90 between coffee breaks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The price of the fuel won't stop us, it might make the trips of a shorter distance. We are certainly keeping the speed down :wink: .

The point to make is that the fuel cost is the biggest "variable" cost in the total cost - the capital cost is obviously the biggest fixed cost (possibly including financing of loans) , followed by Insurance & licence, with maintenance costs being "semi-variable" (you have to pay out something for servicing, it becomes more expensive on higher mileage). So you can't do anything about the fixed costs, apart from delaying the replacement (watch out motorhome dealers - hard times ahead!), or getting a cheaper one (ditto!). 
As others have said if you look at the total cost per night away, you could get loads of cheap foreign holidays for less, but would you get to to see the different places & do the interesting things when you're there? 
Could you get to do the long weekend that we've just done - 2 nights at Moreton C&CC site £16.60 (no hook up), take van out on Saturday morning down windy lanes to Ringstead (parking all day £4), walk some of coastal path to Osmington Mills & back, pub lunch (approx £15), drive up to National trust land with superb views over to Portland; drive back to the site, barbecue outside and drinks from on board "bar"
 Sunday stop off at Maiden Castle at Dorchester for an explore of the hillfort (free parking), then on to Eype near Bridport to Eype House Campsite - up the side of the cliffs - a bit hairy getting there, but absolutely stunning views! £12 - a bit pricey for no hook-up, but you're paying for position. :wink: Not recommended for new style fiats in reverse!
Then on to Lyme Regis yesterday morning - £1 to park all day in dedicated MH spaces; lovely walk around then home, The fuel was about £80 :x So perhaps (including food on board) about £150 for 3 nights away for 2 people. Try getting that in hotels (full board) :wink: 
That doesn't include the free entertainment of watching the tuggers set up & down!
I'm not sure who it was (DAB?) did a formula for a per night cost, basically factoring in the depreciation & financing costs and dividing this by your nights away - that's when the costs can go the other way!

And the up-side to all this fuel cost problem is ...... well, if tuggers and some motohomers pack up or don't go out as much as they used to, the more sites there are available for us who stick it out!!!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As per the above - no one really wants a motorhome for a cheap holiday. If you want a cheap holiday then book a Rynair ticket and look forward to be treated like garbage all of the time (Personal hobby horse - blacklisted after flights cancelled simply because not full enough). If the dealers sales figures are to be believed, buy a new motorhome and you are only treated like garbage a quarter of the time...... :roll: 

They choose one because (generally - say 90%) they can afford it and enjoy the lifestyle, plus the feeling of slight superiority to caravans - only joking there..... above all it is the lifestyle that we really like.

Fuel costs are significant but they are also a secondary item in most people's minds and maybe the "grand tour" will be modified a little and also people will realise that there is much more to be seen in UK.

I am sure that most people will still find a way of being robbed by Uncle Gordon and Uncle Alastair at the pumps every time they fill up, and simply trim up something else.

If anyone took an accountant's eye view of motorhoming, they would step quickly in the other direction. It's almost as big a money pit as racing my high spec sailing dinghy, which depreciates more and costs a fortune simply to get wet at the weekends.

We aren't giving up either..............


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if fuel really is all that expensive compared to what it cost say 40 years ago at the time when many of us started to drive??

It might be interesting to compare the cost of a gallon then and now, as a percentage of the average weekly wage.

I know that's going to very imprecise, but it would give an indication - and don't forget that in those days if you had a *car *that would do 30 to the gallon you thought it was a good 'un.

Anybody remember the figures?


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't know if anyone seen the tv last night with Quinten Wilson.Couple had a Merk ML bought it for 12 grand still had 7.500 on the books and a dealer said if he had to buy it he would only offer 5 grand tops what price a 4x4 with current fuel prices
Waz


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I wonder if fuel really is all that expensive compared to what it cost say 40 years ago at the time when many of us started to drive??
> 
> It might be interesting to compare the cost of a gallon then and now, as a percentage of the average weekly wage.
> 
> ...


I got my very first car in 1965 it was a 1938 Series 2 Morris 8 4 seater Tourer.

I can't remember the mpg but I think I remember being able to put 4 gallons in her tank for £1. A few weeks after I got her the price went over 5/- (25p) a gallon for the first time.

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I got my very first car in 1965 it was a 1938 Series 2 Morris 8 4 seater Tourer.
> 
> I can't remember the mpg but I think I remember being able to put 4 gallons in her tank for £1. A few weeks after I got her the price went over 5/- (25p) a gallon for the first time.
> 
> Andy


Yep. Remember them well. I had an ex post office van with rubber mudguards - presumably because their drivers were not much good.

Can you remember how much you were earning at that time? Five bob could have been quite a significant chunk of your weekly wage - compared to today's figures.

Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

is there light at the end of the tunnel

Driving through Seahouses in Northumberland a few days ago an independant garage was charging £132.9 per lt. Yesterday it was £127.9 and today when I filled up at the same garage it was £128.9.
Is this the first wobble on fuel prices?


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

More people are doing what I do - cycle to work a few days a week.

I work 2 days and 1 night a week. The 2 days consist of an 18 mile round trip. I save on diesel, parking, and get a little healthier. I also feel I am getting a bit fitter without having to find too much of my own time to do it.

Not for everyone, though.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > I got my very first car in 1965 it was a 1938 Series 2 Morris 8 4 seater Tourer.
> ...


If I rember correctly my initial weekly pay was around £7 courtesy of the National Coal Board, London & Southern Sales Office, in a dodgier part of Kings Cross.

Andy


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Strange days ......


should get me till Winter... wish the rest of the fleet could use it...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Gone are the days of gambling with shares, now-a-days the young thrusting dealer plays the diesel game in the back of a citroen :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Depreciation really only kicks in when you want to get rid of the MH, and therefore does not directly affect the cost of getting away for a holiday. Also, if you purchased s/h to start with, then the annual depreciation will be relatively modest if you keep the vehicle for several years, even if prices drop due to the cooling of the s/h market 

However, on a daily basis, assuming you have already paid for the MH/RV, then the actual holiday costs are quite low compared to any other form of holiday. With my RV filled up (> 200l ), I can get away for several long weekends on local sites without actually having to spend any money, apart from site fees. I can therefore choose when to spend the money on topping up the tank. While petrol was cheaper I kept it topped up before putting it back in store. Since the price went through the roof I am much more choosy when and where I refuel. The petrol price comparison websites are very useful for finding cheaper fuel along your planned route. The point is that a break in the RV is still a lot cheaper than any other form of holiday for me. I can choose to remain static once I get somewhere, or tour round without the inconvenience of packing and unpacking in hotels, etc. If you are taking a car on holiday, you still have fuel to buy, to which has to be added the cost of the hotel(s). If you hire a car when you get to your holiday location, even worse: travel costs to destination, then fuel + hire costs as well. In a MH, the journey is part of the holiday and you also get to pick the route to your final destination and take as long as you want.

Unless you really want to go for the bucket shop bargain breaks, then even at current fuel prices I would suggest MH holidays are actually much better value, and avoid a lot of the hastle of package deals & airports. For me, the latter is worth quite a bit. Even at 10-12 mpg, fuel prices would have to rise quite a bit further to make package/hotel holidays better value (and more desirable) than going away in the RV.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

asprn said:


> bouncer said:
> 
> 
> > I have no intention of rising to that Dollaryen


I too remember another post Dougie , and it will not make me rise to the bait either. Neither will I reply to any other post by them, just to make it clear. nite ,nite :sleeping:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> If I rember correctly my initial weekly pay was around £7 courtesy of the National Coal Board, London & Southern Sales Office, in a dodgier part of Kings Cross.
> Andy


That makes a five bob gallon of fuel 1/28th of your weekly wage.

With diesel now at almost exactly six quid a gallon, that would put your wage today (same age of course) at £168 per week or £8736 per year.

Yep - it's expensive!!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Can't see any mention here of running R/V on LPG. Of course that too has gone up in price anything now from 54.9p /litre to 61.9/litre.

My R/V cost £3.000 to convert two and a half years ago and has now done 8.500 miles. At this rate how soon before I benefit from having LPG conversion?

Does feel a little more comforting though when filling up with LPG to compare the price to that of diesel or petrol. 

Does having a vehicle that runs on LPG increase its value ?

Remember in the concern about fuel prices that shrouds do not have pockets!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I spent £80 filling up today, for the first time since 4th June. I've done 394 miles and been in East Devon, South Somerset, West Somerset, North Somerset, The Brecon Beacons, and I'm now in West Wales. Most of the time I've been on cheap CLs priced between £3 and £4.50, plus a few days on more expensive sites because they were in a place I particularly wanted to be. I've done a fair bit of walking from some sites, but I'm having to drive more where I am now. I don't think the cost is too bad for a month of fulltiming.

I look at the cost of diesel on the value I get from it, rather than the actual cost per mile. I can spend a day using a gallon or two, by the time I've stopped on the road for lunch, and generally taken my time. Not bad for a day out in the countryside.


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

And you can wake up every morning with a different view. Priceless John and Charlie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > If I rember correctly my initial weekly pay was around £7 courtesy of the National Coal Board, London & Southern Sales Office, in a dodgier part of Kings Cross.
> ...


Yes it is. Divided by the the minimum wage (say £3.40 I've forgotten the actual figure for 16 year olds) that's a 50hr week


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Orange said:


> And you can wake up every morning with a different view. Priceless John and Charlie.


Not every day. I've been on the same site for the last 8 days. But I've stopped for lunch in various places, had a friend round to my place for a cuppa parked somewhere else, cooked a meal for us in the middle of some fantastic scenery. And it's a much nicer shelter from the rain than a car!


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Stayed at the same place for eight days then you obviously like it there but if you didn't you could move on, on a package holiday your stuck there.
I know the other mans grass is always greener but a lot of people will envy you and Charlie.

Neil
ps ever thought about putting Charlie on a computer course.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Taking points in the posts and agreeing with most………I never thought of owning a motohome as very cost effective, my sister/husband have a car dealership in Kent and get the odd Motorhome in for part-exchange or sale now and then and he says he is always staggered at the low mileage coupled with depreciation and all that……He often keeps them for a few weeks holiday use himself before selling them on……..Anyway, back to the topic/point.

I would have thought that a motorhome holiday abroad is now an even a better cost effective option than ever before. I was back in the UK a few weeks ago and was staggered at the cost of everything. I did less than I do at home [Spain] but spent so much more. Here, fuel is cheaper, I paid 1.26 euro today. Food is hugely cheaper especially in the many markets. Eating out is so much cheaper. Entertainment [is you want it] is cheaper……You can free camp in aires and/or wilderness camp [somewhere there is a thread here about someone who has done 2 weeks in France and not spent a penny on site fees]……etc…….But there is of course the problem of the weather………Its so damn hot here today :roll:

..


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> is there light at the end of the tunnel
> 
> Driving through Seahouses in Northumberland a few days ago an independant garage was charging £132.9 per lt. Yesterday it was £127.9 and today when I filled up at the same garage it was £128.9.
> Is this the first wobble on fuel prices?


yes, there _*is*_ light at the end of the tunnel. The problem is that it just might be a train coming the other way.............. :wink:


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

As the man says, everything in the uk is now too dear. From a cup of coffee to a train ticket to a gallon of fuel. Well it looks like the readjustment is now under way, just look at the shares of M&S or Taylor Wimpey today. It looks like Gordons boom is now going Pete Tong and turning to cack. I think we are all going to have to get use to reduced standards of living for the next few years.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

When we are not MHing, we have two vehicles on the road, as we live in a village with a poor bus service. We would be driving a certain number of miles anyway. 
We go off in our van but don't do a lot of driving around when we get to our destination, sometimes we don't move much for up to four days. So with widlcamping 'off-grid' and with careful use of resources, we will be able to justify the cost of the diesel.
I think I would go hungry to have my motorhome, (with apologies to those who are hungry  )

Ca


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Orange said:


> ps ever thought about putting Charlie on a computer course.


Put him on a course? He'd spend all the time going round all the other students, rolling on his back, and expecting to have his tummy rubbed :lol:.

Incidentally, I paid the same price for diesel yesterday that I paid for the last tankful on 4th June (129.9p).


----------

